# My poems/prayers



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

I've written a few poems/prayers during the last few months. Some of you may have seen the one I posted on FF about IF. My amazing senior leader said he thought it'd help others so I posted it on here. I've now posted more of my poems/prayers, my senior leader thinks they read more like prayers.

The poems/prayers I've written can be viewed at http://cate1976.livejournal.com.

/links


----------

